#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-01
<AlanBell> congratulations to elky https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2011-February/001206.html
<MarkDude> yay elky! :)
<MarkDude> jus si, too
<AlanBell> of course
 * nigelb applauds for elky 
<maco> AlanBell: wow, you linked that before it hit my inbox
<jledbetter> elky, Congratulations :)
<valorie> good show elky!
<valorie> and jussi!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-03
 * AlanBell has failed to update the stats :(
<AlanBell> will do at some point
<AlanBell> if anyone else wants to go ahead, then feel free
<pleia2> I haven't actually had time to do any team reports yet this month, I'll get to that too
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-04
<AlanBell> 32/637 is back down to 5%
 * AlanBell thinks it will be below 5% next month
<AlanBell> updated graphy thing
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<AlanBell> pleia2: what happened to kate the new release manager?
<pleia2> AlanBell: "what happened"?
<AlanBell> um, yeah
<AlanBell> she nearly went for membership
<AlanBell> but kinda didn't
<pleia2> she did, but the board didn't feel she had been contributing for long enough (started in august, came up for membership in november)
<pleia2> we asked her to come back in a couple months
<AlanBell> which is totally fair enough
<pleia2> hopefully she'll apply again this month or next :)
<AlanBell> that seems rather passive
<AlanBell> ^^ that probably didn't come across quite right
<pleia2> someone on the board said they'd drop her an email inviting her back if she doesn't add herself this month
<AlanBell> good
<pleia2> thanks for updating the reporting page :)
<AlanBell> remembered her surname now, she updated her wiki page yesterday with more stuff so I expect she will be back
<AlanBell> I was just thinking that at the start of the project there were theorys about imposter syndrome and something else about how it is hard to write about yourself
<AlanBell> theories
 * AlanBell fails at plurals
<pleia2> that's a good idea, I think writing the wiki page is the hardest thing once you make membership a goal
<AlanBell> yes, it is
<AlanBell> one of the objectives at the top of http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers was to help with that, and this is the first person to need it
<maco> AlanBell: i also told her that debconf specifically needed to go on the wiki page
<valorie> what made it easier for me was helping other people write theirs
<valorie> it so goes against the grain of how I was raised
<valorie> but hopefully we can change that, right?
<valorie> :-)
<rww> I consciously added stuff to mine as I did it, even before I decided to go in for membership. So much easier that way.
<rww> resumes/CVs are easier that way too :)
<maco> yep
<maco> which reminds me. i just started a new job. need to update cv
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-02-05
<pleia2> already copied it over to the main report, but if anyone has anything to add: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<nigelb> is it relevant that ircc now has someone from UW (again :)) ?
<pleia2> yes, but this report is for january :)
<pleia2> ircc announcement is february
<nigelb> doh
<nigelb> Yeah, now I remember
<maco> and by the next team report we'll know whether another UW person is on another board too....
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> s/whether/
<rww> I'm running for the bored board. I feel I'm highly qualified.
<maco> hehe
<nigelb> we're all too bored to vote
<elky> pleia2, i gave a unicorn talk at the haecksen miniconf at LCA.
<AlanBell> were there slides elky?
<elky> AlanBell, there's video. http://linuxconfau.blip.tv/file/4697410/
<nigelb> elky: Love the way the slides are written
<elky> my unicode slides?
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> the handwriting style font
<elky> ah. sec, i'll find the name
<nigelb> Btw, are we having something for WPD?
<elky> "Purisa" is the font name, nigelb
 * nigelb hunts for it.
<elky> I had to go for a whimsical one since it was essentially a talk about feminist geek humour.
<AlanBell> better than comic sans
<nigelb> Comic Sans --> *cringe*
<elky> Comic sans would have been perfectly fine if it had not been adopted for every. single. thing. evar.
<elky> that said, it needs to die for that reason.
<AlanBell> letters home from school are set in comic sans
<elky> font should fit tone. srsly.
<elky> Anyway i need to go find cold beverages.
<elky> AlanBell, full slides at http://geekosophical.net/misc/haecksen2011.odp
<pleia2> elky: right! added to report :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-02-04
<pleia2> updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage for January, please add to it if I missed anything :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-01-28
<nosleeptil> can anyoneee heeeelp meeee geeeet my eeee keeey unstuck? thanks
